# The worse puppy mill......



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Is that legal???? I would think the dogs would be in danger. Its horrible!

I think its excellent that you paid for them. Sometimes its the situation that is important and not the rule.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Missouri is known to have some of the worst of the worse puppy mills. I've been to two and felt like I would never be able to wash the stench off of me. It was heartbreaking. Mary, God bless you and your organization for the work that you do there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bless you Mary for doing all that you do for Dirks Fund. It sounds like a horrific place and maybe the health dept (couldnt be healthy for people or animals) can get involved. Or contacting the media about it. Thank goodness you were able to pay to get them out of there. Prayers for the rest of these dogs, it sounds like so sad.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for going to get them. It's truely heartbreaking seeing the reality of some dogs awful conditions. It's not something you ever forget, so I hope you have a strong stomach. I still feel very sick over many things I've seen. 

Are you running out of foster homes? You're the group with a lot of oldies, right?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We are full and the foster homes are full.....We dont do a lot of seniors.... You must be thinking of Love a golden. We work with them...... if we get a senior in we usually give them to Love of golden since they have better luck finding them homes...If they get young ones in and we have the room we take them from them


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

So glad you guys have them now


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you and Dirk's Fund for recusing these goldens. How are adoptions going?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a sweetheart you are Mary Those pups deserve the best.....and you will give it to them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Thank you and Dirk's Fund for recusing these goldens. How are adoptions going?


Its going ok... we adopted 3 out this past weekend....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

MARY:

It certainly wouldn't hurt to send out a plea to Oprah!
Her puppy mill show was I believe the most watched of all of her shows.[/B]


*Also, it prob. wouldn't hurt to contact that fella Bill from Main Line rescue in PA-he also rescues from Puppy Mills and was on her show!!*
*I so WISH I could send you a small donation, but can't right now.*

Mary: You are a DOG ANGEL!!!!


----------

